# Welcome to Racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It is great to be first, first in a race is wonderful, seldom does anyone actually start by winning, it takes experience. It is also an Honor to be at the beginning of somethng great. Here we are at the Launch of the Message boards, where''s the party? Several times in Life I have been so lucky, and It is a great place to be. If I can be of service to any of you please ask using this format and look for me at *Personal page, Somatics* at the great and wonderful SailNet. Sailing instruction, racing, esoteric obsevations, health and massage..Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is actually in eply to danno, What boat to buy? Years and years ago I was sailing with a Dr friend MD type on his 47 ft classic teak cutter he pulled me over as we passed a TBird 26 ft He said "see that TBird that is Dr --- he and I are surgeons together, He built that boat in his garage, litterally a boat built by a surgeon. He had the joy and therapy of doing something other than his work and that is his boat. I wanted to sail too so I spent my time doing extra surgery not building a boat and I took lessons on a school boat and got my recreation, pleasure sailing and learning experience too, with the extra money from the surgerys I did I bought this boat." HIs point to me? do alot of what you dobestfor money,do what you do fun, don''t do what you don''t do. stay focused. Therefore,I am not repairing my car or my washing machine. Does that help?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the SailNet Racing Message Board where you can read and post real-life lessons from the racecourse to get you around the buoys faster next time. Here you can query other sailors by starting a new topic or responding to a current discussion, or search the contents of the Message Boards for items of interest. If you have any questions or suggestions contact us at [email protected]

SailNet


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Peter Isler sailing his wife, JJ''s remodeled Etchells, Peter just ripped up the World Etchell fleet and in a remodeled slightly older boat... got buried in the first 2 races only to hammer 3 firsts in a row and finish 3rd.... giving me hope Check out the great story from SailNet...Any one racing in San Diego? any where in So California?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,

I hope this list takes off.

I''ve been sailing for four seasons now, but I still consider myself pretty green since I''m self-taught mostly. I started with a Y-flyer for one season, which is now probably a life long re-building project. I''m sailing a Tanzer 22 now, which I love to race. The T22 is a relatively inexpensive way to get into keelboat racing. It is also the largest keelboat fleet here in the Montreal area, so there is a lot of racing to be had. I race mostly phrf, however there are many other T22s in the same races. Once a year, I''ll do a one-design championship, hopefully more next season.

I''ve got lots of scenarios and questions for any of you with more experience than me. I look forward to messages on this list.

Ralph Stocek
Tanzer 22, #92, Ambitious
Pointe Claire, Quebec


----------

